# Ajuda de todos os radioamadores no haiti



## ct5iul (14 Jan 2010 às 13:54)

Os Radioamadores são convidados a manter 7.045MHz e 3.720MHz livres para todo o tráfego de emergência decorrentes do terramoto que atingiu o Haiti em 12 de Janeiro de 2010 no caso de qualquer Radioamador haitiano conseguir entrar em emissão e no caso de outros eventos relacionados nas áreas circunvizinhas, incluindo réplicas.•
Arnie Coro, CO2KK, IARU-R2 Área C Coordenador de chamadas de emergência relatados às 0245 UTC eles não foram capazes de comunicar com qualquer Radioamador no Haiti, mas há presença de amadores de outros países na área, que também sentiram o tremor. Eles pedem o seu apoio para manter estas frequências limpas.•
O seguinte é de um e-mail de CO2KK lançado para o CQ / WorldRadio Online redacção:•
"Poucos minutos depois do terramoto que foi sentido nas cidades do leste de Cuba, a Federação Cubana de Rádio Amadores Net Emergência foi activado, com estações de controle de estações CO8WM e CO8RP localizadas na cidade de Santiago de Cuba, e em contacto permanente com o Centro Nacional de Sismologia de Cuba, localizada naquela cidade. 
Estações na cidade de Baracoa, na província de Guantánamo, também foram activadas imediatamente como os movimentos de terra foram sentidos ainda mais forte lá, devido à sua proximidade com o Haiti. 
CO8AZ e CO8AW entraram no ar imediatamente, com a estação CM8WAL. Na fase inicial da emergência, a população da cidade de Baracoa foi evacuada para longe da costa, como houve um alerta preliminar de um evento possível tsunami ou de uma pesada sequência de ondas de impacto na linha da costa marítima da cidade, mar parede... 
Baracoa não pôde contactar estações de Santiago de Cuba, em 40 metros devido ás hora 5 PM local, várias estações no oeste de Cuba e uma no Estado da Florida, desde E.U. fizeram de relé. 
CO2KK, como Coordenador de Emergência IARU Região II, Área C, ajudou a organizar as redes, em 7045 kHz e também em 3720 kHz, enquanto as redes locais em Santiago de Cuba e Baracoa operavam em 2 metros. 
Ainda ás 9,45 hora local 0245 UTC não têm sido capazes de contactar qualquer amador ou estações de serviços de emergência no Haiti. 
Radioamadores da República Dominicana, Porto Rico, Venezuela, acompanham a frequência de banda de 40 metros, que notificou para a Região II de IARU executivo Ramon Santoyo XE1KK como em uso para a emergência, pedindo que 7045 kHz estar limpa quanto possível... 
Ainda estamos escutando 7.045 kHz esperando que alguém no Haiti pode ter acesso a um transceptor e pelo menos uma bateria de carro para operar. 
Todas as informações que até agora vem do sismólogo cubano nos falam de um terramoto muito intenso, e também da possibilidade de outros eventos a seguir. 
Seguindo o conselho do geofísico, estamos mantendo as frequências de 7045 e 3720 quilohertz activa até novo aviso ".

ULTIMAS NOTICIAS DE RADIOAMADORES 

A destruição é maior do que inicialmente se pensou", disse ao DN o radioamador Carlos Nora(CT1END). Este referiu a existência de "transmissões internas em VHF e UHF, e todas elas falam do mais completo caos. O que aparece nas imagens não traduz a realidade". Deste tráfego, explicou o radioamador, depreende-se "que não há electricidade nem telefones móveis ou fixos. Os rádios estão a funcionar com baterias e geradores".

Pelo menos um operador estrangeiro estava no Haiti. Pierre Petry,
HB9AMO apareceu no dia 3 de Janeiro operando como HH2/HB9AMO e
planejava um QRX de duas semanas. Voltaria ao ar no dia 13  no
horário nocturno local, entretanto ainda não há informações sobre ele.
Ele mantém uma página pessoal com informações sobre suas expedições.
http://www.hhhb9amo .pa7fm.nl/

O Padre John Henault, HH6JH, em Port-au-Prince, estabeleceu contacto na 4ª feira de manhã com a Intercontinental Assistance and Traffic Net (IATN) em
14.300 MHz, a frequência para comunicações de emergência IARU Global Centre of Activity. Baseado em relatos monitorizado por W2VU, Padre John informou que ele e todos os que estavam com ele estão bem e salvos, mas não têm serviço telefónico e energia eléctrica. Ele operou com energia de uma bateria e espera ter um gerador a funcionar mais tarde. A estação foi escutada por William Sturridge, KI4MMZ, em Flagler Beach, Florida.

Uma comissão do Clube de Rádio Dominicano, Inc. e da União Dominicana radioamadores relevantes para preparar o mundo para se comunicar com Port-au-Prince Haiti, uma cidade devastada por um terremoto de 7,3 graus na escala Richter. A comissão coordenada pelo presidente do DER e do apoio de Pepe Goico HI8PGG está provisoriamente a partir do rádio deu ao clube na manhã de sexta-feira, 14 deste mês. Eles pretendem instalar uma estação de radiodifusão a mesma vontade com HI8RCD/HH indicativo, e terá todas as modalidades de comunicação nas bandas de amador e uma estação móvel com todas as bandas de frequências onde sera informado todo o mundo. A delegação será composta inicialmente por Pepe rádio amador Goico por membros do RCD ea Udra seguinte, indicativos HI8FLB, HI8CJG, HI8DBF, HI8SAR, HI8JLH, HI8ROD e HI3TEJ

Jean-Robert Gaillard, Port-au-Prince, Haiti (HH2JR) e Frederick J. Moore, 7500 E Pocono Dr, Inverness, FL 34450 (W3ZU), na Flórida.
Centenas de mortos, sem energia, sem eletricidade, sem hospital. Jean-Robert Gaillard relatórios de 30 réplicas desde o terremoto principal, dizendo que "tudo é o caos, há cadáveres por todo o lado." Essa conversa foi captada através de um Radioamador há alguns instantes. Jean-Robert se torna muito emocionante no final da conversa, quando ele é informado há uma Coast Guard Cutter em cena em Port Au Prince, um navio-hospital a caminho, e mais 3 Cortadores de rota.





INFORMAÇAO DE CT2IUL 73


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jan 2010 às 11:39)

Um rádio amador está a caminho da ilha, Victor Baez,
HI8VB, secretário do Clube de Rádio Dominicano (RCD) relata que o RCD
com UDRA, Unión Dominicana de Radio Aficionados, estão se preparando para ir para Port-au-Prince início da manhã de sexta-feira 15 de janeiro para instalar uma estação de rádio de comunicações de emergência, HI8RCD/HH, e uma estação móvel.

Alguns países da região 1 activaram as suas próprias estações para responder ao desastre, Jari Perkiömäki, OH6BG produziu alguma propagação
Previsões para 40m e 20m assumindo o transmissor têm uma potência de saída
de 10 watts (potência muito baixa) e uma antena de compromisso. Em todos os receptor locais no mapa (há centenas de receptores semelhantes em uma grelha), é Presume-se que existe uma antena cujo ganho é equivalente ao de
3-um elemento Yagi e é de 55 pés (aprox. 17 metros) acima do solo.
Podem  baixar as previsoes de propagaçao em:
http://www.voacap.com/hh.zip - 7 MHz propagation predictions
http://www.voacap.com/hh14b.zip - 14MHz propagation predictions

A Federação Cubana de Radioamadores Radio Network foi ativada, a rede de estações de controle CO8WM e CO8RP localizada na cidade de Santiago de Cuba, e em contacto permanente com o Centro Sismológico Nacional de Cuba, localizada na cidade encontra-se activa

Para todos os que são Radioamadores mas não tem antenas ou rádios capazes de escutar o HAITI e para aqueles que não são Radioamadores mas gostam da Rádio escuta aqui fica um link onde se pode ouvir as comunicações de EMERGENCIA no HAITI.
http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?stid=283





INFORMAÇAO DE CT2IUL


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

A Rede dos Emissores Portugueses, com o seu repetidor D-Star com o indicativo CQ0DLX, localizado na cidade de Lisboa, acompanha as Comunicações de Emergência relacionadas com o terramoto no Haiti, assim por vezes poderá estar linkado a reflectores mundiais relacionados com entidades internacionais, tal como ARES, EMCOM ambos nos USA (comunicações na língua inglesa).

Os oito Ramadores da Rádio Clube Dominicano (RCD) que operavam 
sob o Jimani (República Dominicana). com o indicativo HI8RCD/HH tiveram que interromper as suas operações, após o comboio em que viajavam ter sido alvo de disparos. 

EB9GF, que está integrada no contingente espanhol da Cruz Vermelha, foi capaz de entrar em contato com os colegas da Rádio Clube Dominican(RCD).ORCD tem actualmente dois repetidores de VHF utilizadas para operações: 145,350 (-600), CTCSS 100 Hz. Novo repetidor ativo perto da fronteira com Haiti.

RCD inicialmente relatou que a sua equipe cruzou a fronteira com o Haiti as 
10:50 horas de tempo haitiano chegou a Embaixada Dominicana, no Haiti, as 
14:29 horas quando começaram a instalar e testar os seus equipamentos.  

Uma longa conversa telefónica entre Hugo Ramón HI8VRS e Ramon 
Sanyoyo V, XE1KK relatou que a equipe de oito HI8RCD radioamadores, foram 
dar uma volta a cidade fronteiriça de Jimani (República Dominicana). o comboio foi alvo de disparos, havia pessoas que não eram dominicanos, e foram  agredidos  uma pessoa morreu Os radioamadores sairam ilesos, mas decidiram deixar a capital para sua segurança e voltar para a fronteira sem escolta. Eles relatam a situação como extremamente inseguras e assustador

Os repetidores de radioamadores instalados permanecem ao serviço ligando o haitiano e capitais Dominicana, estão sendo usadas pela Cruz Vermelha  Defesa Civil já nao há outra maneira de se comunicar. A estação da 
Embaixada do Haiti não pôde ser ativado devido a nao haver energia e as suas antenas estarem destroidas

Em outros relatos, John Henault HH6JH que está envolvida na obra missionária com crianças de rua em Porto Príncipe continua a fazer contatos em 20m usando um gerador de energia de um vizinho

Outra rádio amador no país, Pierre Petry HH2/HB9AMO trabalhava para o programa alimentar das Nações Unidas, No entanto, nada se sabe, dele o mesmo fazia um estágio no Haiti.





INFORMAÇAO DE CT2IUL


----------



## ct5iul (18 Jan 2010 às 23:19)

De acordo com o site da WJHG.com, canal de TV amaricano. Os Radioamadores foram os primeiros a relatar o incidente no Haiti. A reportagem completa pode ser vista e comentada no endereço: http://www.wjhg.com/home/headlines/81598067.html#


Homenagem ao Radioamador: 
Com a tragédia do Haiti, e na tentativa de localizar parentes de haitianos bolsistas no Centro Universitário Izabela Hendrix, me lembrei de que apesar da modernidade da internet, das comunicações via satélite, da telefonia celular etc. numa situação de caos como se encontra o Haiti, a comunicação que ainda funciona melhor é o velho e bom rádio.
.
Para tanto basta uma bateria de carro, um aparelho radio transmissor e um fio para servir de antena e aí podemos nos comunicar com o mundo.
.
Esta classe de pessoas, quase que completamente esquecida em nossos tempos modernos, ainda prestam valiosos serviços nos mais remotos cantos da terra.
.
Agora mesmo há equipes de radio amadores se deslocando da Republica Dominicana para o Haiti para prestar assistência de melhor maneira possível.
.
Minha homenagem a estes homens e mulheres que acima de tudo estão sempre prontos a ajudar e a servir ao próximo.
.
Em homenagem a eles repito aqui o seu lema "quem não vive para servir não serve para viver".
.
Aos radio amadores de todo mundo que estão unidos neste momento de sofrimento de um povo, o meu muito obrigado

INFORMO QUE ALGUMA DA INFORMAÇAO PRESTADA NESTE FORUM E FONTE DA REP http://rep.pt/


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jan 2010 às 10:33)

O jornalista Flávio Tafarello fez do seu hobby como radioamador uma ponte para tentar ajudar as vítimas do terremoto do Haiti e suas famílias. Ele é membro da Rede Nacional de Emergência Radioamadora (Rener) e dois dias depois da tragédia recebeu de Curitiba o pedido de socorro enviado por email por parentes de dois religiosos em missão no Haiti e de uma família haitiana que mora no Brasil, mas deixou um filho no país de origem.
As mensagens foram repassadas a Brasília, que centraliza a rede nacional e mantém contato com o serviço internacional de comunicação. Até ontem, Tafarello não havia recebido retorno sobre a localização das pessoas procuradas, mas destacou que o radioamador é uma das principais ferramentas de ajuda em casos de tragédias devido à sua eficácia de comunicação sem fronteiras e independente de rede energia ou de telefonia.
Depois do terremoto, as redes de energia, telefone e até internet ficaram fora do ar no Haiti por horas, mas o Padre John Henault foi o primeiro radioamador a mandar informações da situação para a Rede Intercontinental de Assistência (IATN) pelo rádio HF, utilizando apenas as baterias de sua estação como fonte de energia.
O haitiano Jean-Robert Gaillard também conseguiu falar com parentes em Miami pelo rádio antes da divulgação de informações oficiais sobre a tragédia. Segundo Tafarello, ele declarou: "A situação está ruim, literalmente ruim. Não sabemos ao certo quantas pessoas morreram. É o caos, eu lhe digo, isso é o caos. Nós realmente estamos numa área de desastre. Tudo é realmente caótico. Eu nunca estive em uma zona de guerra, mas deve se parecer com isso. Os corpos dos mortos estão por toda parte. Eu estou OK, minha casa está OK mas esperamos mais tremores, portanto estou um pouco nervoso dentro de casa".
O jornalista conta que Estados Unidos, Cuba e República Dominicana já tinham enviado sinal de alerta de tsunami pela rede de radioamadores quando registraram o tremor de terra, mas destinaram as frequências privativas de emergência para informações sobre o Haiti depois que tiveram dimensão dos estragos naquele país. "Os radioamadores estão mobilizados em rede. Recebemos e repassamos pedidos de socorro. A facilidade de portabilidade do sistema também ajuda missões, como a da Cruz Vermelha e da ONU, a se deslocar e se comunicar."
Segundo o jornalista, oito radioamadores foram colocados à disposição da Cruz Vermelha.  O  equipamento tem o mesmo porte dos rádios HPs utilizados pelos policiais nas ruas e são movidos à bateria.  As ondas dos rádios atravessam fronteiras e ganham dimensão ainda maior quando chegam às centrais de radioamadores, que mantêm até satélites próprios. Tafarello conta que já usou seus equipamentos para ajudar em outras emergências, como nas enchentes e deslizamentos em Santa Catarina em 2008. Ele lembra também que a eficácia do sistema de comunicação alternativa recebeu grandes investimentos nos Estados Unidos depois do 11 de Setembro.

Os serviços de Internet no Haiti estiverama a funcionar a 50% no entanto foram os radioamadores que transmitiram a informação crucial tal como o que fazer em caso de sismo, a quem pedir ajuda, recursos disponíveis, ajudar os milhões de pessoas que destroçados procuravam familiares e amigos e mesmo indicar onde havia sobreviventes.

O Radioamador, ao longo dos tempos e no mundo todo, tem demonstrado a importância das comunicações, quando chamado para ajudar em situações nas quais o seu serviço humanitário e voluntário seja colocado à disposição das autoridades e em benefício da população foi o que aconteceu no Haiti os radioamadores de todo mundo estão juntos para ajudar no que for preciso.





INFORMÇÃO DE CT2IUL


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jan 2010 às 10:25)

Obter ajuda para aqueles no Haiti, afectado pelo terramoto vai ser um desafio.
Por um lado, várias torres de comunicação foram derrubadas. Isso significa que não há nenhuma célula ou telefones fixos para muitos moradores.
No entanto, operadores de rádio amadores estão a fazer o seu melhor para fazer uma conexão.
Assim que Gary Johnson ouviu noticias sobre o terremoto Haiti, ele sabia que a melhor maneira de obter informações mais detalhadas era ir para sua garagem. 
Johnson é um operador de rádio amador espera ouvir comunicações para ajudar - a partir de sua casa Bountiful todo o caminho para o Haiti.
Veja o vídeo  http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=9331404




RADIOAMADORES PORTUGUESES FIZERAM NO PASSADO DIA 23 -01-2010 EXERCICIO RADIO PARA TESTAR A COBERTURA DO ESPECTRO DAS BANDAS EM CASO DE CATÁSTROFE

A REP-SCERA, considerando o elevado interesse numa pratica organizada nas comunicações via rádio em quaisquer circunstâncias, muito especialmente em situações de emergência real no âmbito da Protecção Civil.

Com a necessidade de treino e enquadramento dos elementos inscritos no --SCERA-- em situações de emergência. Tendo como interesse o de obter conhecimento e registo das actuais condições de cobertura das comunicações entre concelhos e a estação SCERA Nacional, nas bandas de HF, VHF e UHF na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa.

Vai efectuar-se um exercício de comunicações, no próximo dia 23 de Janeiro pelas 21h00 locais (21h00 UTC), no âmbito do SCERA, com a participação dos elementos inscritos e de todos os Radioamadores sócios e não sócios não inscritos no SCERA, que se disponibilizem para o efeito.

NORMAS PARA O EXERCÍCIO 
1º- É um exercício de comunicações rádio para efeitos de treino de rotina e para levantamento de um mapa a nível Nacional e Distrital com a cobertura do espectro para as bandas de HF, e de VHF/UHF na A.M.Lisboa;

2º- É um exercício autónomo do SCERA;

3º- As frequências utilizadas em HF, serão as frequências utilizadas nos exercícios da Protecção Civil, que são: 

80Mt-- 3.760 MHz; 
40Mt-7.090 MHz; 
20Mt- 14.300 MHz 

Comissão Nacional SCERA
ESTA INFORMAÇAO FOI DADA PELA REP [REP-Rede Emissores Portugueses] 
Rede dos Emissores Portugueses
Associação Nacional de Radioamadores
Página na Internet em http://www.rep.pt



RADIOAMADORES BRASILEIROS  ACHAM 1.805 DESAPARECIDOS EM 12 ANOS

O Agrupamento de Rádio Emissão Independente de Araraquara (Areia), um grupo formado por mais de 20 voluntários que trabalha em todo o País, usa o radioamadorismo, o popular PX, como forma de encontrar pessoas desaparecidas. Em 12 anos, eles localizaram 1.805 pessoas. Destas, quase 550 eram crianças. Em média, eles recebem 30 novos pedidos por dia de famílias em busca de notícias de parentes perdidos.
Na sala de casa, José Aparecido Pessetti, o Zinho Uirapuru, 45 anos, fundador e presidente do Areia, montou um verdadeiro quartel-general sobre o tema. São inúmeros cartazes espalhados pelas paredes, além de vídeos arquivados em CDs. Em uma mesa estão mais de oito mil cartas emitidas de todo o País. Vigilante de profissão, Zinho permanece, no mínimo, por seis horas por dia falando ao rádio.
Há 25 anos, Zinho começou a brincar com o rádioamador batendo papo com adeptos ao sistema por várias cidades brasileiras e no exterior. Em 96, um colega pediu que ele perguntasse aos amigos do rádio sobre um medicamento raro que evitaria a morte de uma pessoa em Araraquara. Ele conseguiu o remédio em Mar Del Plata, na Argentina. "Foi ai que percebi que poderia ajudar as pessoas." 

Ele criou o Areia para tentar intermediar as dificuldades das pessoas. Aos poucos, percebeu que poderia encontrar também os desaparecidos. Zinho não tem uma estatística por faixa etária, mas se recorda de ter encontrado mais de 550 crianças. Para montar esta rede foi criado uma modelo até simples. "Eu recebo os cartazes de entidades e mais os pedidos de cartas e vou encaminhando tudo pra frente." 

O grupo tem parceira com entidades que fazem o cadastro de todas as crianças desaparecidas no Brasil. Além disso, auxilia os órgãos públicos em situações de calamidade pública, como inundações, incêndios, terremotos ou qualquer fenômeno da natureza que venha a pôr em risco a vida humana.



UMA MENSAGEM PARA O MUNDO

EM GRANDES CATASTROFES O MEIO DE COMUNICAÇÃO QUE MUITOS CHAMAM DE PRIMITIVO, MAS QUE NA HORA É A ÚNICA SOLUÇÃO E NÃO FALHA, ESTE MEIO CHAMA-SE RADIOAMADORISMO E NÃO SE ESQUEÇA QUANDO A ENERGIA ELECTRICA O TELFONE, A INTERNET E OUTROS MEIOS DE COMUNICAÇOES CONVENCIONAIS FALHAREM, CERTAMENTE HAVERA UM RADIOMADOR PARA O AJUDAR  UM ABRAÇO DE CT2IUL





INFORMÇAO DE CT2IUL


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Obrigado por postares estas informações tão interessantes!


----------



## CT1-EBZ (26 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

Olá Daniel 

Já que te interessas por isso fica o convite: www.susf.pt (radioamadores)


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2010 às 18:28)

grande trabalho que teem feito
parabens


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2010 às 10:58)

Desde já obrigado a todos  

Operadores de Radioamador estão a usar a tecnologia mais sofisticada do 
mundo a preços reduzidos as pessoas no Haiti foram contactadas por membros da sociedade de radioamador para transmitir a informação do terramoto, o mesmo devastou nação.

Eric Bowen, um Coordenador de Emergência da Cruz Vermelha, pode comunicar com as pessoas de todo o mundo a partir da cave do Winston-Salem da Cruz Vermelha onde esta montada a estaçao de Radioamador.

"Existem cerca de 800.000 operadores de radioamador em todo o país que se comunicam numa base diária para a experimentação ou para fins de comunicação de emergência." Bowen disse.
Operadores de radioamador têm vindo a trabalhar em Winston-Salem desde 1930. Seu foco principal é proporcionar as comunicações depois de um desastre quando as formas regulares de comunicações não vão funcionar.
Assista a esta reportagem em http://www.myfox8.com/videobeta/watch/?watch=7e036972-d74c-46fb-9a04-78c7be97cc97&src=front 


INFORMAÇAO DE: Nelson Barroso e Daniel(Ct2iul)
Muitos não sabem mas há uns rádios com o nome de Pmr´s de uso livro (não nesse sita de licença) estes rádios são Baratos, o preço de um par de rádios deste custa entre os 20€ e 100€ conforme o modelo e marca por norma estes rádios vendem-se em hipermercados tem 8ch e um alcance de 3km a 12km estes rádios são usados para todo o tipo de actividades (BTT- TT etc.) mas também podem ser ligados a PC´s e a Papagaios (repetidor de voz) sendo assim e conforme o colega Nelson Barroso explica os rádios PMR´S podem ter uma cobertura maior ou ate a nível mundial como ele diz e muito bem podem salvar vidas porque alem de haver comunicação a nível mundial estes rádios tem uma autonomia bastante grande pois a sua potencia de emissão e reduzida (500mw) um rádio PMR pode ficar ligado cerca de uma semana que as pilhas ou baterias aguentam devido ao baixo consumo que o rádio tem. Em caso de catástrofe para quem não e Radioamador e tiver consigo um rádio PMR deve liga-lo pois certamente alguém o vai escutar e tentar ajudar.
Deixo agora o e-mail que o colega Nelson Barroso me enviou e pediu para divulgar.  

E o que é o programa FRN?
Como o próprio nome indica "FREE RADIO NETWORK" é um software de comunicação via Internet.
A esse programa podem-se adicionar "LINK's", ou seja ligar um RÁDIO "que esteja legal no vosso país, por cá usamos os PMR's" ao PC através de um "INTERFACE" que pode ser construído por vocês ou comprado, mas eu na minha opinião acho que é mais fácil serem vocês a construírem-no visto ser muito fácil de fazer.
Existem vários "LINK's" espalhados pelo país, alguns com mais alcance do que outros dependendo da sua localização, o meu por exemplo está montado em Vendas Novas no CANAL 6 e com o TONE 32 e que abrange toda a cidade e zonas limítrofes da cidade, por exemplo estando eu em Montemor-o-Novo com um rádio "PMR" consigo falar com o Seixal ou com Paris através do meu "LINK" situado em Vendas Novas. 
Caso não queiram ligar um RÁDIO podem-se ligar directamente pelo PC e usufruir das comunicações.
Com este programa conseguem falar para todo o mundo caso existam "LINKS" ligados nesses países.
Deixo-vos aqui o link da página dedicada a este software e onde conseguem ir ao fórum existente, entrem lá e registem-se, façam perguntas, deixem opiniões, usem e abusem, mas
Tudo dentro dos limites da educação.

Aqui fica o link :

http://www.pmr446-portugal.webege.com/index.htm

Um abraço para todos e muito obrigado por me aturarem. 
Divulguem o FRN aos vossos amigos, usem as nossas comunicações, aprendam a usar o que um dia os pode salvar "nunca se sabe"...

Nelson Barroso.





INFORMAÇAO DE CT2IUL


----------

